# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Limnophila sessiliflora - Asian Ambulia



## mm12463

*Care:* Seems rather easy to grow.
*Light:* Medium to High (Brighter light will turn the leaves pinkish in color.)
*Pruning:* Typical stem plant. Cut and replant.

Not to sure on much else. So far within a week it has grown twice its size and I really like the needle like leaves. I have mine in a 20 gallon, 55 watts PC, pH 6.7, kh 3 with C02. Makes a great filler. All the info above is based on my 1 week experience.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us

[This message was edited by mm12463 on Sun December 14 2003 at 09:22 PM.]


----------



## Guest

Here is Top view










-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## Justin Fournier

I can tell you that given even a decent amount of nutrients and light, this plant will grow like no other. Once it established in my tank, it required pruning every couple days. I believe JoneZay had much the same experiance.

I would do this plant in a low light setup next time, to keep it more managable.


----------



## Kevin Jones

the stuff is nuts!!! once settled in, in tanks ranging from 2-4wpg with CO2 this plant was growing an inch or two daily!! I now have it in a lower light non-CO2 tank so i can actually keep up with it


----------



## Astrid

I have the similar experiences with this plant. It grows really fast.


----------



## Rumpled

I have two questions with this plant, how do you get the red colour, I have the plant in a 90 gallon with 3 X 150 metal halides at 5700K and given this light why is the plant got long internode lengths, could it be the temp, the light colour or is there some other factor I am not aware of?

Paul


----------



## Robert Hudson

Good question! I have never seen red Ambulia either!


----------



## Robert Hudson

BTW, this plant has become a federal noxious weed, meaning it is illegal in all 50 states.


----------



## imported_pineapple

My experience of growing this in a 30g 3.6 wpg tank is that the internodes are long. In another tank, a 20g at about 2.6 wpg, the internodes are compact (short) and the leaf form is fine and feathery (lovely actually, more so than in the high light tank). Both tanks have CO2 and similar NPK regimes.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## EDGE

the redness comes from intense lighting and high micro nutrients. My sessilfolia was similar to ones in the photo, but I had to pull the plant out. It was growing too fast for the back of the 75 gallon. The plant was choking out the light for the other plants within a few days of pruning.


----------



## imported_russell

my ambulia turns redish-yellow when it reaches up around the top 4 inches of my tank. man robert, i am breaking another law!!


----------

